# If I buy wholesale from American Apparel, can I get rid of the tag?



## kdawn (Nov 6, 2013)

If my company buys wholesale shirts from, let's say, American Apparel, are we allowed to cut the tags off and put our own on them?


----------



## 20vK (Jul 9, 2011)

Yes - just make sure you include the required information on. Country of manufacture, care instructions etc


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

kdawn said:


> If my company buys wholesale shirts from, let's say, American Apparel, are we allowed to cut the tags off and put our own on them?


You may want to check out FAQ for this section:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-tag-relabeling-finishing/t20405.html


----------

